# New Company logo



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Let me know what you think, this was designed for me yesterday. I like it but would like to feed back (except Kevin) from the non-judgmental happy people that agree with my thoughts on this site. Basically what do you think @barry richardson ?

Also I could not help but notice the new emoticons available; with them include what appears to be a Pacific Islander throwing a tantrum. While this may be funny to some, I feel it is totally tasteless and belittles the great people of the pacific islands. I want it removed NOW! NOW! NOW!!!

"Now back to the show"

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

That didn't take you long!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

On the logo I don't get the quasi seahorse-ish thingy....what is that?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That didn't take you long!



I imagined you twisting your hades together waiting to queue up the angry Hawaiian behind your computer. Like a BOSS I stole your thunder and now own the joke. lol

I realize that non-slang English is like a second language so I would like to break this part down for you; Re-cap- "I like it but would like feed back (except Kevin)" Your name is Kevin, look at your drivers license located in your pocket you will see I am right on this matter. the word "Except" means the exclusion of; sorry, that was a big word. Let me try this, "Kevin no talkie now..."


It is, since you must know a hammer head shark with tribal tattoos posing like a fish hook. It is like you have never been to the Ocean or something...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> look at your drivers license located in your pocket



I'm sitting at the computer naked . . . . 




Oh wait, excuse me....I'm not supposed to be talking please ignore . . . .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2016)

I like it, Are you going to brand it or laser it on stuff or just use on printed material? The one thing that jumps out at me is that WOOD and the rest of it are in two different fonts that don't seem to fit together.

As far as Kevin and the ocean, I don't believe he's ever had an occupation that would put him near one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It is, since you must know a hammer head shark with tribal tattoos posing like a fish hook. It is like you have never been to the Ocean or something...



Spent more time on and in the ocean my first 27 years of life than most 20 men their whole lives. But yeah, hammerhead shark okay. If you wanted people to see a hammerhead shark why didn't you make it look like one? 

Seriously, I do like it but I'd square off the head ends a little. but then, you live in a place where everyone except dumb Irish touristas will immediately know that's manō kihikihi. Back to my spud farming . . . .


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Spent more time on and in the ocean my first 27 years of life than most 20 men their whole lives. But yeah, hammerhead shark okay. If you wanted people to see a hammerhead shark why didn't you make it look like one?
> 
> Seriously, I do like it but I'd square off the head ends a little. but then, you live in a place where everyone except dumb Irish touristas will immediately know that's manō kihikihi. Back to my spud farming . . . .


manō kihikihi... I take it back, I take it all back.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm sitting at the computer naked . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this proportionately accurate?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Is this proportionately accurate?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> While this may be funny to some, I feel it is totally tasteless and belittles the great people of the pacific islands. I want it removed NOW! NOW! NOW!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I like it, Are you going to brand it or laser it on stuff or just use on printed material? The one thing that jumps out at me is that WOOD and the rest of it are in two different fonts that don't seem to fit together.
> 
> As far as Kevin and the ocean, I don't believe he's ever had an occupation that would put him near one


Sorry, I got side tracked with the resident umpaloompa... I will have a brand made for it and use it on stuff, (Kevin comes to mind). My hand writing is awful and engraving is worse. The only place it will actualloy be in color will be cards and the website, I like your thoughts about the color and font. I will bring it up to my marketing manager/maker of the food/boss/wife.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 3, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I like it, The one thing that jumps out at me is that WOOD and the rest of it are in two different fonts that don't seem to fit together.
> 
> 
> I was going to say the same thing. "WOOD" seems a bit big and theFont looks out of place. "Creations of Maui" in black seem a bit off.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 3, 2016)

And shark top fin slightly larger.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2016)

@Mrs RipJack13 says it looks like a feather anchor J thing...
(That's right hon, I just threw you under the bus.  )

I would give it a definitive shark look. The dorsal fin could be larger. And it's head would look better if it wasn't pointy on the side. Rounded would be more pleasing to my eyes. but the opposite thing with the fin...lose the curl and make it pointed on both sides....
Maybe use the curl for each of the sides of the head... so it could look like eyes and more like the hammerhead.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Do you people read?!

I like it but would like feed back (except Kevin) *from the non-judgmental happy people that agree with my thoughts on this site*. *Basically what do you think @barry richardson* ?

I am taking my logo of a Hawaiian fish hook that has a shark hidden in it and going home. I'm tell'n my wife on you guys.


"Babe, the other guys are picking on me..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2016)

Wow, that soft island life sure makes people whiners.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Wow, that soft island life sure makes people whiners.....


There was a fire on the poli yesterday (Road that has steep sides) and it shut down the power, the internet, the road, cell service and cable tv. Life here is HARD, takes a special sumbit to live in the most remote place in the world.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Do you people read?!



@Kevin can vouch for me. I don't read then start yappin bout stuff....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> @Kevin can vouch for me. I don't read then start yappin bout stuff....



No one worse than Rip. Except the guy that signs his digital zeroes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 3, 2016)

It's a cool idea Don, but I'm not sure many would identify it as a shark, at least I have a hard time seeing it. Maybe try less a less busy tribal pattern and more shark features, i. e. fins and a more shark-like tail. And as mentioned above, the text is rather large and formal, but the design says "I'm here to party" maybe make the font a little more whimsical, outta bamboo sticks or something... That's my 2 cents and that's probably about what its worth......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

The one person... The one person I think I can count on to back me up with this and WHAM! right in the kisser...

( "I am a good person, they are just being mean, I am a good person.")

Okay, I thank you all for your critique of this. I will take the design ideas into consideration because I have my big boy pants on today. Thank you...



Seriously, all of the feed back is great, I will see if I can get it incorporated. As far as the hook goes, I want it to look more like a hook than a shark. That was a design idea from the designer, I make my paddle hooks look like Hawaiian fish hooks so it is what I am actually going for. The fact that everyone was trying to see something else in it shows me the direction it needs to go. The tribal features are that busy however. I do see the color difference and the font change. I'll play around with it and see if it looks better other ways.

Again, thank you very much and if others see things differently I still welcome all feedback (except from @Kevin )...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> (except from @Kevin )...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


>


Go ahead, you can speak now. The damage is done, my emotions are shot already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## SENC (Jul 3, 2016)

I love it, Don, and recognized it right away. 

Based on the responses so far, I'd say it is a definite winner. I mean, a proper logo/brand should equally dissuade customers you don't want as it should attract customers you do want.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Go ahead, you can speak now. The damage is done, my emotions are shot already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> I love it, Don, and recognized it right away.
> 
> Based on the responses so far, I'd say it is a definite winner. I mean, a proper logo/brand should equally dissuade customers you don't want as it should attract customers you do want.


Henry, you are my favorite person on this site and always have been buddy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

Henry+Don=Banned as soon as I find the right combinations of buttons, levers, switches, and thermal nuclear devices to make it happen . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jul 3, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Henry, you are my favorite person on this site and always have been buddy.


From one coast to another my friend!  Never let the muck in the middle get you down!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Life here is HARD, takes a special sumbit to live in the most remote place in the world.



Outer Mongolia? When did you move?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> From one coast to another my friend!  Never let the muck in the middle get you down!



Oh snap! Kevin he just called us muck!! Lemme do it! Me me me me!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Outer Mongolia? When did you move?


It is the craziest thing. None of what I said was exaggerated. I have guests that were supposed to leave yesterday and missed their flight. The next flight they can get on is in 4 days. The red cross set up temp housing for the people that could not get to this side of the island.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh snap! Kevin he just called us muck!! Lemme do it! Me me me me!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh snap! Kevin he just called us muck!! Lemme do it! Me me me me!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Random monkey Easter Egg for @Brink just because and for no reason...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2016)

Didn't see the shark in it at all, really don't see the fish hook in it either Don. Fish hooks are sharp and pointy on the end, hammerhead sharks are wide and flat on the end. From a design perspective, in numerous applications, you're going to burn up a lot of space with the hammerhead twisted up simulating a fish hook with a fat end where it should be pointy. Business cards... you're eating up half the card with the shark twisted up like that. Letterheads... You'll lose 5 - 6 lines of text on your page, and have a large white void at the top of the page either side of the logo with your header in the middle of the page. Attempting to stamp, emboss, or engrave that in any fashion on your work will require large work, it'll be difficult to impossible on small stuff. 

Personally, I'd straighten the shark out, tattooed or not, he'll take up much less room in all applications, and be more readily recognizable as a shark. If you want the fish hook incorporated in that, work it into the tattoos somehow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 108065

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Outer Mongolia? When did you move?


6000 acres burned, every light you see on the hill is fire. The bright strip by the water is the road on fire. It's the only road tourists can use to go from 1 side to the othet.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 4, 2016)

I thought the Hawaiian Islands were well watered and a fire like that would be impossible. Wow! Gary


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> I thought the Hawaiian Islands were well watered and a fire like that would be impossible. Wow! Gary


It's all the haloe koa (mesquite) that drys out on the leeward side that seldom gets rain.


----------



## Brink (Jul 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Henry+Don=Banned as soon as I find the right combinations of buttons, levers, switches, and thermal nuclear devices to make it happen . . . . .



Or right combination of dollars, but we'll never know if that works.



Don Ratcliff said:


> Random monkey Easter Egg for @Brink just because and for no reason...
> 
> View attachment 108066



That's no stoopid monkey, it's a gorilla

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jul 4, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> 6000 acres burned, every light you see on the hill is fire. The bright strip by the water is the road on fire. It's the only road tourists can use to go from 1 side to the othet.
> 
> View attachment 108095


Wow, that's impressive... and very scary!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 4, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> 6000 acres burned, every light you see on the hill is fire. The bright strip by the water is the road on fire. It's the only road tourists can use to go from 1 side to the othet.
> 
> View attachment 108095



Ouch. Hope they get it under control quickly. You're ok where you are?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Ouch. Hope they get it under control quickly. You're ok where you are?


It's out now, we are very safe here, thank you for asking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> 6000 acres burned, every light you see on the hill is fire. The bright strip by the water is the road on fire. It's the only road tourists can use to go from 1 side to the othet.
> 
> View attachment 108095



Don, was that recently taken? Reminds me of all the wildfires when I was living in Los Angeles. There was one fire season that burned really really close to my house, and when I walked outside, it looked like an amber color. Kind of like wearing those amber vision/blue blocker sunglasses. I drove up the road to look around and see if I could get a better scope of things on the 210 (freeway), and the fire was so hot I could feel the heat on the other side of the freeway with my window rolled up....crazy firemen were right up in it too....

How close did it get to you?


Damn! Look at the stars out there!!!! Don, you need to post up a sunrise/sunset shot here...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Don, was that recently taken? Reminds me of all the wildfires when I was living in Los Angeles. There was one fire season that burned really really close to my house, and when I walked outside, it looked like an amber color. Kind of like wearing those amber vision/blue blocker sunglasses. I drove up the road to look around and see if I could get a better scope of things on the 210 (freeway), and the fire was so hot I could feel the heat on the other side of the freeway with my window rolled up....crazy firemen were right up in it too....
> 
> How close did it get to you?
> 
> ...



I'll see what I can do with other pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hmm.....I zoomed in as much as I could. Looking for you in that picture is like looking for waldo.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

Umm... Yeah...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

Brink said:


> Or right combination of dollars, but we'll never know if that works.
> 
> 
> 
> That's no stoopid monkey, it's a gorilla


Just out of curiosity is this a Monkey?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

Have a safe 4th Ya'll (To use the vernacular of my new friends in the south)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2016)

Better to be an ungrateful colonial than an ungrateful millenial.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 4, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Just out of curiosity is this a Monkey?
> 
> View attachment 108124



No, that's a chimp

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> @Kevin can vouch for me. I don't read then start yappin bout stuff....


Just like at home!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> @Mrs RipJack13 says it looks like a feather anchor J thing...
> (That's right hon, I just threw you under the bus.  )
> 
> I would give it a definitive shark look. The dorsal fin could be larger. And it's head would look better if it wasn't pointy on the side. Rounded would be more pleasing to my eyes. but the opposite thing with the fin...lose the curl and make it pointed on both sides....
> Maybe use the curl for each of the sides of the head... so it could look like eyes and more like the hammerhead.


I actually said a pheasant or a tribal anchor ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

"Alright, who let girls in the fort?" @Mrs RipJack13 "Can Marc come out and play?"

I guess when you live here and see tribal art everyday it takes on a different look or you can see through the matrix of the art. When I first saw it, I saw the hook which was what I wanted and that the artist included the hammerhead as part of the design while capturing the tribal look. I have shown friends here that see it much differently than the group. I actually found it very interesting how different the culture is in HI in how things are viewed and perceived. That being said, the clients I am selling to are from the mainland so this input was invaluable to the design effort.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2016)

Here I am....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

What do you see in this tattoo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Here I am....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> What do you see in this tattoo?
> 
> View attachment 108157



A lot of wasted money and needless pain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> What do you see in this tattoo?
> 
> View attachment 108157



A turtle. And a tooth on the bottom?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2016)

This is alot of pain....but not wasted money. 
I could feel it in my teeth...not done yet. I was thinking of doing a plank of wood to surround it and make it look like I have a wooden leg...lol



 
Oh Kevin.....where's your sence of adventure?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

You both exemplify the quintessential mainland mentality (Kevin, that means you think like people that don't live here). 

Living here truly changed the way I see the world. I swam with turtles when I came here the first time, it symbolizes the past was difficult but was over come (the spikes behind him) the turtle hasb3 fish on his back he carried through it all (my kids) and he continues to cut through a calmer sea ahead (moving to maui). This place is truly magical. + my wife got it for my birthday with the consent when I die she can have it back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> This is alot of pain....but not wasted money.
> I could feel it in my teeth...not done yet. I was thinking of doing a plank of wood to surround it and make it look like I have a wooden leg...lol
> 
> View attachment 108159
> Oh Kevin.....where's your sence of adventure?


Did it all in 1 sitting. By the end I was really done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> This is alot of pain....but not wasted money.
> I could feel it in my teeth...not done yet. I was thinking of doing a plank of wood to surround it and make it look like I have a wooden leg...lol
> 
> View attachment 108159
> Oh Kevin.....where's your sence of adventure?


Even your tattoo artist cannot drive a nail in straight. This does not say much for your neck of the woods...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2016)

Tatoos don't define me at all. I think anyone who wants them it's fine. I don't judge. To me it's wasted money. I like the skin I was issued. It doesn't need to be covered in expensive ink for my life philosophies to be as deep and appreciative as someone that covers theirs with meaningless (to me) "art". Yes there's a ton of artistic tatoo work but for me it's just silly and running with the crowd. That's the thing I find funny - people get tatoos thinking they are being different, but it's all the rave. I'm proud I got through 4 years of military service, a lifetime of drinking (some of it binge) and been in more tatoo parlors I can count and have never had a stylus touch me. Hey if that's your thing more power to you. My USCG buddies all came in with none, and none left without them. I was the only holdout. That made me different and to me, it defined me more than them getting drunk and getting inked. To each his own.

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2016)

Don, that is a great inspiration for that. Mine was kinda silly. I have had 3 surgeries on that knee, so I wanted to put an old hinge with a nail and bolts holding it on.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tatoos don't define me at all. I think anyone who wants them it's fine. I don't judge. To me it's wasted money. I like the skin I was issued. It doesn't need to be covered in expensive ink for my life philosophies to be as deep and appreciative as someone that covers theirs with meaningless (to me) "art". Yes there's a ton of artistic tatoo work but for me it's just silly and running with the crowd. That's the thing I find funny - people get tatoos thinking they are being different, but it's all the rave. I'm proud I got through 4 years of military service, a lifetime of drinking (some of it binge) and been in more tatoo parlors I can count and have never had a stylus touch me. Hey if that's your thing more power to you. My USCG buddies all came in with none, and none left without them. I was the only holdout. That made me different and to me, it defined me more than them getting drunk and getting inked. To each his own.


Agreed, I made it through the army, and many many, many years after without so much as a pricing. The closest I had was a dot on my palm where I punctured it with a pencil. Something changed here, it's not fad but part of the culture. I didn't get it to fit in by any stretch, I did feel connected to the culture enough to understand the reasons for a tattoo. It is the only one I have and prolly will be.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2016)

Don, you're logo dilemma is solved. Every logo needs a catchy phrase, easy-to-remember imagery, and a statement about its proprietor. I gotchya covered.






Obviously this is a much more professional, memorable, effective logo than the drab, boring, somewhat sophomoric one you propose. I will be sending you an invoice.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Don, you're logo dilemma is solved. Every logo needs a catchy phrase, easy-to-remember imagery, and a statement about its proprietor. I gotchya covered.
> 
> View attachment 108161
> 
> ...



Oh sure, after I drop $40.00 to have one developed you hand me this little jewel encrusted golden nugget

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 4, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> What do you see in this tattoo?
> 
> View attachment 108157


An arm pit... Or maybe a knee. Hard to tell on this phone.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> An arm pit... Or maybe a knee. Hard to tell on this phone.


Wow... you seriously need a new phone or new glasses. I'm going to put my money on..... both.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 4, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> What do you see in this tattoo?
> 
> View attachment 108157



Boobies!(I answer the same thing on those ink blot tests)

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Boobies!(I answer the same thing on those ink blot tests)


A man after my own heart.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2016)

I might make exceptions for booby tats. Gotta be really good boobies tats though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I might make exceptions for booby tats. Gotta be really good boobies tats though.


With how easily you get distracted I would recommend NOT getting the tattooed anyplace you can see them. Perhaps get them on your back. "SQUIRREL"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> This is alot of pain....but not wasted money.
> I could feel it in my teeth...not done yet. I was thinking of doing a plank of wood to surround it and make it look like I have a wooden leg...lol
> 
> View attachment 108159
> Oh Kevin.....where's your sence of adventure?


I think I'm gonna get a tattoo with bent nails, when some smart ash tells me I couldn't even drive those in straight I'll just say, "yeah, I hit a stud."

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 5, 2016)

Aftermath pics, looks like the moon now; I assume.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## brown down (Jul 5, 2016)

I see a happy leaf in the tat


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 5, 2016)

brown down said:


> I see a happy leaf in the tat


Well it can't all be doom and gloom...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 8, 2016)

More fires, last week it was on the backside of the ridge behind the smoke. Is there anyway we could move the one holiday of the year we celebrate with launching fire rockets in every direction to a month with more rain?

With the stuff our gument does this at least has some sense to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 8, 2016)

For Marc @ripjack13 before he asks bless his Lil heart.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 8, 2016)

Tat is a mask


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 108467
> 
> 
> View attachment 108468

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2016)

SOMEBODY CALL 9ELEVEN!!! DON'S BODY DISAPPEARED INTO THE FIRE!!!!!


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> What do you see in this tattoo?
> 
> View attachment 108157


I see a mask and a dagger


----------



## frankp (Jul 12, 2016)

Excellent tattoo work @Don Ratcliff. I'm thinking of getting a Hawaiian inspired tattoo like that on my left calf as my next piece but I haven't finalized a design yet. I have 5 Honu on my left forearm (as part of a quarter panel) to signify my family. Looking for something more Hawaiian tribal on my leg but am torn about it since I have never lived there and have no ancestry from there so wearing their tribal art sort of feels sacrilegious to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 12, 2016)

frankp said:


> Excellent tattoo work @Don Ratcliff. I'm thinking of getting a Hawaiian inspired tattoo like that on my left calf as my next piece but I haven't finalized a design yet. I have 5 Honu on my left forearm (as part of a quarter panel) to signify my family. Looking for something more Hawaiian tribal on my leg but am torn about it since I have never lived there and have no ancestry from there so wearing their tribal art sort of feels sacrilegious to me.


Hawaiians are less religious and more spiritual. If you feel a connection to the culture it, in my experience is accepted. If you feel that getting something that is so hawaiian would be more cool than honorable I wouldn't get it myself. Could be bad juju, but that's only my two cents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 12, 2016)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> I see a mask and a dagger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes, it's more spiritual than religious but I've definitely heard Hawaiians that have a beef with Haole wearing their traditional designs. I'm thinking "inspired by" rather than strictly traditional, so I can have the look/feel and not be stepping on anyone's toes either. Like I said, still in the thinking about it/pre-planning stages so I haven't come up with a final design yet. I appreciate your input though.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 12, 2016)

Its your body brother, get what has the most meaning to you. If an angry Hawaiian doesn't like it that is on him. This was my first and will prolly be my only tattoo, the meaning of it for me is intensified because it is done Hawaiian. My wife went to an artist in Lahaina and explained my life to her which is how she came up with this. For my birthday she gave me the art and said if I wanted it she made the arrangements. It took a while looking at it before I could see it was in spirit my life exactly. Every detail became totally clear to me what it meant and I did not consider what others would think about it. If you decide on something like that, you wont care either. I may be off my rocker (@Kevin would surly agree) but the Hawaiian art is more apt to provide that level of depth in meaning for reasons I cannot fathom or explain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't judge others or what they do if it doesn't affect me. I think it's cool you got it, and got into it. But for me it would be senseless. But I do have to give you a hard time about it. It's my job to harass those that deserve it and surely, someone that doesn't have a serious bone in their (inky) body deserves it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Jul 12, 2016)

@Don Ratcliff, for the record, I like the logo but might have made "wood creations" the same font and "of Maui" a different font. Not 100% sure though because I like the "creations of Maui" as a slightly different implication of "native species" etc. The shark was immediately obvious to me and it looks quite a lot like the hooks I've seen all over Hawaii and elsewhere. The symbols within the tribal portion are pretty nice too. I wouldn't change any of that part at all, just (maybe) the text a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2016)

frankp said:


> @Don Ratcliff, for the record, I like the logo but might have made "wood creations" the same font and "of Maui" a different font. Not 100% sure though because I like the "creations of Maui" as a slightly different implication of "native species" etc. The shark was immediately obvious to me and it looks quite a lot like the hooks I've seen all over Hawaii and elsewhere. The symbols within the tribal portion are pretty nice too. I wouldn't change any of that part at all, just (maybe) the text a little.



Typical Islander sympathizer. You probably think Sand Crab Lives Matter even though you have never even been one.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I don't judge others or what they do if it doesn't affect me. I think it's cool you got it, and got into it. But for me it would be senseless. But I do have to give you a hard time about it. It's my job to harass those that deserve it and surely, someone that doesn't have a serious bone in their (inky) body deserves it.




Having the ability to stick in the emoticon that is not available in the approved link is cheating. (I am just jealous methinks)

"I don't judge others" but here is my yearbook picture...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 12, 2016)

_Uhmmmm... you islanders ain't been gradutated from bangin coconuts long have you?_

Find little inky emoticon, right click on top of it, and copy to folder on your computer.

Come here, clickey - "Upload File", and select little inky emoticon from folder. Voila'!!

_It's really not magic!_

_You been looking at too many fat girls on the beach while commuting or something! _

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Having the ability to stick in the emoticon that is not available in the approved link is cheating. (I am just jealous methinks)



Here I am....
Here you go....
http://woodbarter.com/help/smilies


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Here I am....
> Here you go....
> http://woodbarter.com/help/smilies


 now I need to find @Kevin and give him a

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 12, 2016)

It tickles me to see that post. I Crack myself up...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 20, 2016)

@Schroedc 

Colin, if I may offer some advice that is obviously not requested but I feel I should give to help preserve your marriage. 

While you have Paul Bunyan for an avatar do not , I repeat "DO NOT" call your wife "Babe" under any circumstances. Since you used the avatar in the first place. I will rather than trying to explain simply say that you need to trust me on this...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 20, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Schroedc
> 
> Colin, if I may offer some advice that is obviously not requested but I feel I should give to help preserve your marriage.
> 
> While you have Paul Bunyan for an avatar do not , I repeat "DO NOT" call your wife "Babe" under any circumstances. Since you used the avatar in the first place. I will rather than trying to explain simply say that you need to trust me on this...



My wife will never see that avatar (She just shakes her head and asks if I had a good day playing with my little friends on WB) But that aside, I'd never call her Babe, there are a few other pet names we use but to avoid fines and threats from the FCC I won't mention them here

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 20, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> My wife will never see that avatar (She just shakes her head and asks if I had a good day playing with my little friends on WB) But that aside, I'd never call her Babe, there are a few other pet names we use but to avoid fines and threats from the FCC I won't mention them here


Funny, my wife asked me how all my little wood friends are today.

Good call on the fcc they see everything. Not to mention on WB we have the Kevin Fun Canceler or KFC for shooo... I mean vertically challenged

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

